# Found Pigeon in Phoenix, Arizona



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello!
There was a pigeon 2 mornings ago in my front yard just sitting, which I noticed right away because it didn't fly away when I walked right by it. Later that afternoon, it was still sitting there so I walked up to it and it did run away from me, but it wouldn't fly. I caught it, put it in a crate along with food (Ritz crackers, it was all I had) and water, which it promptly started gobbling up. Today, is my 3rd day of having him. (I'm not sure of the sex, but I've already started thinking of it as a he.) He is eating (still crackers and bread, but I have just sent my husband to the store to get some seed), drinking, and pooping. He is alert. When I let him out of the crate he strolls around my backyard, but he won't fly. I have examined him (I am in no way a trained vet), and see no injuries or deformities. I'm not sure what to do with him at this point. I don't want to release him since he can't fly, but I feel bad for him being just kept in a crate. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for helping this pigeon in need! Is the bird a feral pigeon or a domestic one that has ID band(s) on the leg(s)?

Can you post a picture or two?

Please do keep the bird safely confined until we can learn a bit more about it and come up with a sensible plan.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kelby said:


> Hello!
> There was a pigeon 2 mornings ago in my front yard just sitting, which I noticed right away because it didn't fly away when I walked right by it. Later that afternoon, it was still sitting there so I walked up to it and it did run away from me, but it wouldn't fly. I caught it, put it in a crate along with food (Ritz crackers, it was all I had) and water, which it promptly started gobbling up. Today, is my 3rd day of having him. (I'm not sure of the sex, but I've already started thinking of it as a he.) He is eating (still crackers and bread, but I have just sent my husband to the store to get some seed), drinking, and pooping. He is alert. When I let him out of the crate he strolls around my backyard, but he won't fly. I have examined him (I am in no way a trained vet), and see no injuries or deformities. I'm not sure what to do with him at this point. I don't want to release him since he can't fly, but I feel bad for him being just kept in a crate. Any thoughts or suggestions?


*Yes, please keep the bird contained for its own protection.

Pictures might help indicate why the bird is not flying, and it definitely could be in need of medication and rehabilitation.*


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

I am attaching a couple of pictures of my little pigeon. Today, he is lying down a lot, whereas since I have had him he has stood. I'm hoping this is not a bad sign. I created a little "yard" for him so that he can walk around and not be stuck in a crate all day. I fed him some actual bird seed this morning and he ate it right up. 

I thought he was a feral bird as he does not have any sort of leg band on, but when he is walking around my yard, he walks right up to my husband and I. He doesn't seem bothered by people. I live in a housing development, but it is not like I live near a park or someplace where people might feed the birds a lot so that they get used to being around people. 

I appreciate your assistance!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, thanks for rescuing him. How are his poops - are they runny or rounded, and what colour? Please catch him with a towel and lay him on his back, so you can examine his legs. Check for any swelling or lesions along the leg and joints. 
The legs in the photos look ok, but there is something about his stance that doesn't look so good to me, maybe he is slouching a bit with bent legs? I'm not sure, hope others here can give you better help. 
I liked the idea of the enclosure, its better than a cage, and will give him maximum freedom. Hope he is protected from predators also in his little yard.


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

It saddens me to say that this little bird doesn't seem to be doing too good. Since releasing him in his little yard (a couple of hours ago), he has just laid in the same spot in the shade. 

I checked his legs and I cannot find any abnormality. When I have him on his back he kicks them around and I don't see any swelling or anything that looks like irritation. When I had him on his back I did notice that he has a big clump of poop around his pooper. I took a wet paper towel and tried to clean it off, but wasn't very successful, and he didn't like me doing that at all. I think I will need to actually submerge his lower half in water to get it cleaned off. Suggestions?? 

I also tried a trick that I read on a different post about holding the bird and quickly lowering him from shoulder to waist level, and he did put his wings out and did a flapping, so it would seem that his wings do work. Maybe some feathers missing that prevent him from flying??

As far as his actual poop. it had been formed, but today it is kind of runny with a greenish tint to it. 

And yes, although I will still put him in his crate at night, his yard is safe from predators. We have a sheet of wire fencing over the top of it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is likely sick and that is why he isn't flying. Can you look way down his throat with a flash light and see if there are any yellowish nodules down there? 
You can fill a pan with warm water that you can lower his back end into to loosen and soften the droppings, for cleaning.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> He is likely sick and that is why he isn't flying. Can you look way down his throat with a flash light and see if there are any yellowish nodules down there?
> You can fill a pan with warm water that you can lower his back end into to loosen and soften the droppings, for cleaning.


*This^^^ The bird needs to be contained in a carrier in a warm location. A sick bird needs to exert all its energy on healing and not using it on walking around or cold. The bird also needs to be hand fed as it is not getting enough to eat on its own, and without enough fuel from food, it does not have enough energy to burn. 

*


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Loose droppings can indicate an infection. I think it is a good idea to take him indoors, keep him warm. Common problems are bacterial infections, canker or worms.
I feel you can start him on an antibiotic asap (baytril, amoxcyllin etc). You can also treat for canker and worms. Mke sure he has access to clean drinking water at all times.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If the poop just got runny where before it was well formed, I would advise giving it a probiotic and/or a drop of organic apple cider vinegar in the water to help maintain good gut bacteria. Keep bird warm and in a carrier until he perks up. 

You can hand feed defrosted (warmed and drained) peas if bird is not eating well.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

kunju said:


> I feel you can start him on an antibiotic asap (baytril, amoxcyllin etc). You can also treat for canker and worms.


*Without knowing what is actually going on I strongly advise against using any medication at this time. The bird is already in a weakened state and not knowing if he is even eating enough or knowing what actual disease it may have that is not a good idea and it will only bring down its immune system.

If worms are not a major issue, the bird should NOT be wormed with medication, rather give it allicidin/garlic caps, one a day, to bring up the immune system and help keep parasite number down. 
Organic apple cider and/or probiotics may just take care of the gut PH and gut flora. That usually does the trick and also will bring up the immune system.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Skyeking said:


> *Without knowing what is actually going on I strongly advise against using any medication at this time. The bird is already in a weakened state and not knowing if he is even eating enough or knowing what actual disease it may have that is not a good idea and it will only bring down its immune system.
> 
> If worms are not a major issue, the bird should NOT be wormed with medication, rather give it allicidin/garlic caps, one a day, to bring up the immune system and help keep parasite number down.
> Organic apple cider and/or probiotics may just take care of the gut PH and gut flora. That usually does the trick and also will bring up the immune system.*




I agree. I would never worm a sick bird, unless there was strong reason to believe that worms were causing the issue. Get him better and get his strength and weight up before worming. Dewormiing drugs are a poison, and he won't be able to handle that if already in a weakened state.

Could be anything at this point. He may be sick, or he may have injured a wing and is therefore unable to get to food to eat. Could be sick from going without food. You don't know. 

If he isn't eating enough on his own, then feeding him frozen peas which have been defrosted is a great idea, and easy to digest. Keep him warm, get him fed, and then see how he looks. You may need to give meds at that point, but first I would get some food into him. And I would keep him inside where it's warm and quiet. 

The probiotics and a bit of ACV (apple cider vinegar) in the drinking water is also a good idea. I use one Tablespoon to a gal of water.


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sorry to say my little pigeon died last night. Even though he wasn't flying, I really thought he would make it. I didn't know if he would ever have been able to be released, but we were prepared to offer him a home for as long as he was with us. He was eating and drinking really well up until yesterday. Yesterday, he did nothing but lie down. My husband even built a better cage for him. At least we now have one on hand if we should ever find another bird in need. 

I want to thank everyone who responded and especially for the existence of this website. It is great that such a thing exists and with such knowledgeable people to lend a hand. I was totally at a loss when I first found this bird. Thanks again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kelby said:


> I'm sorry to say my little pigeon died last night. Even though he wasn't flying, I really thought he would make it. I didn't know if he would ever have been able to be released, but we were prepared to offer him a home for as long as he was with us. He was eating and drinking really well up until yesterday. Yesterday, he did nothing but lie down. My husband even built a better cage for him. At least we now have one on hand if we should ever find another bird in need.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who responded and especially for the existence of this website. It is great that such a thing exists and with such knowledgeable people to lend a hand. I was totally at a loss when I first found this bird. Thanks again!


*I am really sorry this happened. As you described the bird situation as down spiraling, did you actually follow our advice?

Did you contain the bird inside a carrier in a warm location indoors? Did you hand feed the bird? These things were crucial to survival. 

I'm sorry, but I get really frustrated when we spend our time to help that you asked for, and get no response as to whether you tried our suggestions. If you did, please let us know. *


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

My apologizes. . . . I tried some of the advice. . . what I could. We had bought some wild bird seed a few nights ago (which the pigeon did eat). Saturday evening, we drove to a pet store 25 miles away to get the actual pigeon seed. I offered the bird some of that yesterday in a bowl and put some in front of him. He did eat some of what was in front of him. And yes, I moved him into my garage (which is insulated and attached to my house). He had previously been on my covered patio when he wasn't in his little "yard." Keep in mind that I am also in Arizona where our daytime temps right now are around 100 and nights only get down in the 80s. I would also cover his cage at night with a blanket so he didn't feel so "exposed" after dark. I did move him in yesterday morning to see if the quiet and dim lighting would help. 

My only regret is I wish I had found this site on the 1st day I found him and not the 3rd.


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

And I did wash his little bottom using the advise of dunking his lower half into a basin with warm water. The bird of course didn't like me doing this, but I would think having a clean bottom would make anyone feel better. 

I don't want you to feel that you wasted your time. I also feel frustrated that the little guy died, and as I said I wish I would have found this site the first day so that I could have been more aggressive with his care. And now I know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost him. We didn't waste our time. You have learned more. The next time something like this comes up, you will know more, and you will know where to come.


----------



## Kelby (Sep 21, 2013)

Very true, Jay3, and thank you.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Thanks also Jay3! You said what I was thinking!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Kelby said:


> My apologizes. . . . I tried some of the advice. . . what I could. We had bought some wild bird seed a few nights ago (which the pigeon did eat). Saturday evening, we drove to a pet store 25 miles away to get the actual pigeon seed. I offered the bird some of that yesterday in a bowl and put some in front of him. He did eat some of what was in front of him. And yes, I moved him into my garage (which is insulated and attached to my house). He had previously been on my covered patio when he wasn't in his little "yard." Keep in mind that I am also in Arizona where our daytime temps right now are around 100 and nights only get down in the 80s. I would also cover his cage at night with a blanket so he didn't feel so "exposed" after dark. I did move him in yesterday morning to see if the quiet and dim lighting would help.
> 
> My only regret is I wish I had found this site on the 1st day I found him and not the 3rd.





Kelby said:


> And I did wash his little bottom using the advise of dunking his lower half into a basin with warm water. The bird of course didn't like me doing this, but I would think having a clean bottom would make anyone feel better.
> 
> I don't want you to feel that you wasted your time. I also feel frustrated that the little guy died, and as I said I wish I would have found this site the first day so that I could have been more aggressive with his care. And now I know.


*Thank you for responding to my post, I appreciate you responding and am glad you learned from us, you now have a place to come, should every a needy pigeon drop near your doorstep.

RIP sweet bird. *


----------

